# Asian Ladle inquiry



## Mucho Bocho (May 14, 2014)

Does anybody know where I can get an Asian shaped ladle? I need something SS so its dish washable. The ones I'm able to find locally all have plastic or wooden handles and don't hold up. WS has one that comes close. Must have a hole in handle fir hanging on a rack. It does not have to be pretty either. Thanks for you input peeps


----------



## ecchef (May 14, 2014)

What's an Asian shaped ladle?


----------



## daveb (May 14, 2014)

Randy has a bunch of AEBL....:groucho:


----------



## boomchakabowwow (May 14, 2014)

the big giant one the guys rocking the woks use? mine has a wooden peg stuck into the end.

it is the most handy thing ever. i took it to a kid party to serve punch. i had those hellions all amped up on sugar water faster than any of the moms. i might have been the only male helping. the spoon bowl was exactly the same volume as the cups the ladies chose. i was lucky to get that spoon back. i called it my "man spoon". or, "no maam spoon"

it blows away a regular ladle. at least in that application.


----------



## Mucho Bocho (May 14, 2014)

Boom you got it. I. Burn through at least one per year. I don't want the one with wooden in the end or plastic on the handle. Got to be dishwasher safe. It's a very useful tool not unlike a Chinese spatula.


----------



## Talim (May 14, 2014)

I got an all stainless one from a restaurant supply store in SF. It's on the small side though.


----------



## Noodle Soup (May 14, 2014)

I picked up a large, heavy one in Chengdu a few weeks ago for around a $1 but that isn't much help. My cooking instructor showed me how to roast Sichuan pepper and other spices in the ladle over an open flame. That was something I hadn't thought of before.


----------



## boomchakabowwow (May 15, 2014)

Talim said:


> I got an all stainless one from a restaurant supply store in SF. It's on the small side though.



right. the all stainless one in the east bay is smaller. defeats the purpose for me.


----------



## Mucho Bocho (May 15, 2014)

Just picked up this one from Williams Sonoma. Really impressed with the shape, ergonomics and build quality for $12. The bowl is low lipped but still hold 50 oz or 2/3 cup. 

http://www.williams-sonoma.com/prod...e&srccode=cii_17588969&cpncode=33-295713759-2

Looks to be exactly what was looking for. Ha, sometimes you get lucky.


----------

